# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Status Quo`2014 von urologischen Tumoren des DKFZ / NCT- Heidelberg.

## helmut.a.g.

Dank des Hinweises von Harald_1933 nahm ich den Tag der offenen Türe anlässlich des 50`zigsten Jubiläums des DKFZ-Heidelberg und das 10` jährige Bestehen des NCT am 19. 10. 2014 war.
Das Nationale Centrum für Tumorerkrankungen (NCT) ist das erfolgreichste onkologische Zentrum in Deutschland, welches Krebsforschung, -therapie und -prävention unter einem Dach vereint. Mehr als 300 klinische Studien laufen aktuell.

Den Vortrag von priv. Doz. Dr. Carsten Grüllich, Urologische Tumore: Wie ist der Stand?
  möchte ich hier einstellen, und zwar speziell zur Indikation von Androgendeprivationtherapien.
  Er replizierte dazu die cupSure prostatecancer Sudie, welche 2014 veröffentlicht wurde.

  Siehe den nachfolgenden Link.

http://www.ascopost.com/ViewNews.aspx?nid=16220

Der folgende Text ist eine verkürzte Uebersetzung des Inhalts von mir.

  Es könnte allerdings sein, dass Andi (Low Road) auf diese Studie hier im Forum schon hingewiesen hat. Habe da irgend etwas im Hinterkopf, finde es aber nicht mehr. 

*Die Verzögerung** einer Androgendeprivationstherapie für Männer eines biochemischen Rezedivs des Prostatakrebses nach lokaler Primärtherapie (RPE, Radiatio) konnte sicher nachgewiesen werden anhand von PSA-Tests.*
*"Hormon-Therapie ist eine der ältesten, häufigsten und effektivsten Behandlungsansätze bei Prostatakrebs, und diese Erkenntniss wird die Behandlung von Tausenden von Patienten weltweit beeinflussen", sagte Peter P. Yu, MD, FASCO, ASCO President-Elect. "Diese Studie ist auch ein großartiges Beispiel dafür, wie weniger aggressive Behandlungen sich  manchmal anbieten, und den Patienten optimale Ergebnisse bei der Sparsamkeit von Nebenwirkungen, die ihre Lebensqualität beeinträchtigen." 
**Nach einer großen, bevölkerungsbasierten Beobachtungsstudie von Männern, die ein Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) basierenden Rückfall nach einer Prostata-Operation oder Strahlentherapie hatte, konnte gezeigt werden, dass von einer verzögerten Androgendeprivationstherapie bis zum Eintritt von Symptomen oder das Anzeigen von Krebs in bildgebenden Verfahren profitierten. Eine wesentliche Beeinträchtigung des langfristigen Überlebens konnte nicht gezeigt werden. Die relevanten Ergebnisse  von rund 60.000 US-Männer legen nahe, dass eine hinausgezögerte Androgendeprivationstherapie auch eine Verzögerung von behandlungsbedürftigen Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringt mit einer Verringerung der Kosten.

**Die Ergebnisse der Studie** wurden heute auf einer presscast im Vorfeld der ASCO-Jahrestagung 2014 (Zusammenfassung 5003) vorgestellt.*
*"Steigende** PSA-Werte lösen eine grosse Angst aus, und viele Männer wollen mit der Behandlung so früh wie möglich beginnen", sagte der leitende Autor der Studie Xabier Garcia-Albeniz, MD, wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter an der Universität Harvard School of Public Health in Boston. "Diese Ergebnisse deuten darauf hin, dass keine Notwendigkeit besteht, eine Androgendeprivationstherapie verfrüht zu beginnen. Wenn unsere Ergebnisse in randomisierten Studien bestätigt werden, könnten Patienten sich wohler fühlen und warten bis sich Symptome oder Anzeichen von Krebs, die auf einem Scan zu sehen sind, einstellt vor Einleitung einer Androgendeprivationstherapie. "

**In der aktuellen Beobachtungsstudie, betrug die mediane Zeit von der Primärbehandlung PSA-Rezidiv 27 Monate. Nach einem Rückfall wurden die Patienten über einen medianen Zeitraum von 41 Monaten beobachtet. Die geschätzte 5-Jahres-Gesamtüberlebensrat. war ähnlich zwischen den beiden* *Androgendeprivationstherapie Timing-Strategien: 87,2% für latente Androgendeprivationstherapie vs 85,1% für die sofortige Androgendeprivationstherapie, was darauf hindeutet, dass es einen kleinen oder gar keinen Überlebensvorteil der sofortigen Einleitung besteht verglichen mit einer latenten Einleitung . 

Da es sich um eine Beobachtungsstudie, können die Autoren die Möglichkeit nicht ausschließen, dass einige nicht gemessenen Eigenschaften zum Überleben (z.B. gesundes Verhalten, Ernährung, Blutdruck) mit eingeflossen sind. 

Diese Forschung wurde zum Teil durch die National Institutes of Health (P01-CA134294), ASISA, SEOM (Sociedad Española de Oncología Médica) und einer unabhängigen Bildungszuschuss von Abbott unterstützt. Die Autoren der Studie halten fest, dass es keine potenziellen Interessenkonflikte bestanden haben.*

  Referiert wurde auch über die aktuellen Therapien, Applikationsformen ( First- and second-Linie) des CRPC.
  Z. B., Abiraterone bei asymptomischen, und Docetaxel; Alparadin bei symptomischen Status, sowie über Kombinationstherapien wie z. B. Docetaxel plus ADT, welche bessere Ergebnisse hervor gebracht haben als diese von Monoapplikationen, dass Docetaxel nach Abiraterone empfohlen wird, d.h. erst wenn Symptome vorhanden sind, s. o.
Weiter, dass "Xofigo" (Rad 223) nur bei ossärer Metastassierung indiziiert ist.

Es gibt eine Uebersichtstabelle darüber, *"Wann*, *Was* und zu *Welchem* Zeitpunkt" die zuvor genannten Indikationen angeraten sind. Aus Zeitgründen war es mir nicht möglich gewesen diese noch zusätzlich aufzuzeichnen.

  Explizit wies der Referent darauf hin, dass keine Zytokine mehr eingesetzt werden.

  Dies ist nur ein kurzer Abriss von mir dazu. Speziell Betroffene, oder Interessenten überhaupt, können dazu schriffliche Infos vom CNT bekommen, oder die lokale SHG kontaktieren, deren Leiter mit anwesend war. Habe den Namen vergessen.

*Eine weitere Info:*

*Hauptforschungsgebiete sind u. a. die Immuntherapien, welche beim  Nierenzellkarzinom excellente Ergebnisse hervor gebracht haben, sowie  die Stammzellenforschung.

Das CNT bietet auch interdiziplinäre Sprechstunden, d. h. sog. Tumorboards, an. U. a. können auch Zweit- und Drittmeinungen eingeholt werden.
*
*Kontakt:*

*NCT- Heidelberg*
*Im Neuenheimer Feld 460*
*69120 Heidelberg*
*Telef.: 06221 / 56 48 01*
*http://www.nct-heidelberg.de*

*Sprechzeiten für das PCa : (telef. Voranmeldung erforderlich.)*
*Di. 09:00 Uhr; Raum: K4*

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Helmut, für die -wegen *Fättschrift* schwer leserliche- Zusammenfassung.

Eine Ergänzung noch:



> They were assigned to the deferred strategy if they started androgen  deprivation therapy at least 2 years after the PSA relapse, or when they  presented with metastasis, symptoms, or a short PSA doubling time.


http://www.ascopost.com/ViewNews.aspx?nid=16220
"Sie (die Patienten) wurden der "verzögerten" Strategie zugeordnet, wenn sie die Androgendeprivation (ADT) frühestens 2 Jahre nach dem PSA-Rezidiv begannen, oder Metastasen, Symptome oder eine kurze PSA-Verdoppelungszeit zeigten".

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wurden also Patienten mit "Metastasen, Symptome oder einer kurze PSA-Verdoppelungszeit"
zwar der "verzögerten" Strategie zugeordnet, aber sogleich mit ADT therapiert, da dies bei der verzögerten Therapie (und wohl auch bei Intermissionen, iADT) der Trigger wäre, die Therapie aufzunehmen (bzw. wiederaufzunehmen). Diese Patienten hatten ihre Verzögerung sozusagen schon vorkonsumiert.

Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Konrad,

der Referent Dr. Carsten Grüllich, referierte in der Hauptsache über aktuelle laufende Studien zu diesem Thema. Die "cupSure" Studie verwendetete er als "roter Faden" mit Vergleichen dazu, da diese Studie veröffentlicht ist. Die Studien im NCT dazu sind noch nicht veröffentlicht.
Er hatte auch kein Themenpaper, nur Kurznotizen von seinem Referat, sondern das Vergetragene wurde teilweise mit einem Diaprojektor an die Wand projeziert. Tabellen etc. Den Vortrag habe ich stichpunktartig handschriftlich aufgezeichnet. Der liebe Harald war ja nich anwesend, wenn man ihn braucht. (kl. Scherz)
Der Vortrag von ihm wurde auch nur anlässlich des 10-jährigen Bestehen vom NCT, kurz zuvor, aufgenommen.

Sein endgültiges Fazit dazu am Ende des Vortrags war, "Wenn Androgendeprivationstherapie, dann nur ab dem Zeitpunkt von klinischen Bescherden."
Auch von intermittierenden Applikationen riet er kategorisch ab. Absiedlungen, Disseminationen, welche bildgebend dargestellt werden können, und zudem lokal therapierbar sind, OP, relevante Strahlentherapien ect., sind diese Vorrangig.

Ich hätte dies am Ende meines Threads hinzufügen müssen. Ich habe aber dafür auf die Informationsquelle vom NCT hingewiesen, nachdem ich pers. mit dem Refernt nach dem Vortrag unterhalten hatte. Er sagte das ein Paper dazu zu bekommen sei in kürze. Ich werde mich selbst darum kümmern.
Zu den intermittierenden Verabreichungen kamen in seinem Vortrag allerdings nichts vor. Die o. g. Aussage von ihm bzgl. intermittierend, entstand durch mein explizietes Nachfragen dazu, auch nach dem Vortrag, vor dem Vortragsraum. Diese Aussage von ihm, empfand ich subjektiv eher als persönliche Meinung von ihm dazu, kam jedenfalls so rüber bei mir.
Die SHG war, glaube ich, die Rhein-Neckar-Selbsthilfe.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wurden also Patienten mit "Metastasen, Symptome oder einer kurze PSA-Verdoppelungszeit"
> zwar der "verzögerten" Strategie zugeordnet, aber sogleich mit ADT therapiert, da dies bei der verzögerten Therapie (und wohl auch bei Intermissionen, iADT) der Trigger wäre, die Therapie aufzunehmen (bzw. wiederaufzunehmen). Diese Patienten hatten ihre Verzögerung sozusagen schon vorkonsumiert.


Das ist absolut korrekt Konrad. Ich habe mich auch kurz gefasst, nur das für mich Wesentliche, auch für unsere anonymen Mitleser, dargestellt. Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst gewesen, dass besonders Interessierte "den Stand der Dinge" im Detail und gründlich eruieren werden. Denke da z. B. an Andi (Low Road)

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es könnte allerdings sein, dass Andi (Low Road) auf diese Studie hier im Forum schon hingewiesen hat. Habe da irgend etwas im Hinterkopf, finde es aber nicht mehr.


Lieber Helmut,

vorab vielen Dank, dass Du dabei gewesen bist; aber ganz besonderen Dank zolle ich Dir für die auszugsweise Übersetzung. Beim Recherchieren von Andis = LowRoads Beiträgen habe ich aber den in Rede stehenden "ascopost" Beitrag einige Monate rückwärts nicht gefunden. Du bist hiermit der Ersteinsteller, falls Andi mich nicht noch korrigiert.




> Eine weitere Info:
> Hauptforschungsgebiete sind u. a. die Immuntherapien, welche beim Nierenzellkarzinom excellente Ergebnisse hervor gebracht haben, sowie die Stammzellenforschung.
>  Das CNT bietet auch interdiziplinäre Sprechstunden, d. h. sog. Tumorboards, an. U. a. können auch Zweit- und Drittmeinungen eingeholt werden.


Auch diese Hinweise empfinde ich als wichtig. Es ist immer wieder schade, dass einfach der Zeitrahmen nicht langt, um sich alle relevanten Vorträge zu Gemüte führen zu können.

Ich erinnere mich an einen Vortrag von Professor Debus bei einer früheren Veranstaltung des DKFZ bzw. des NCT, bei der er zur Radiatio sinngemäß ausführte:

"wir bekämpfen mit unsichtbaren Strahlen einen fast unsichtbaren Feind".

Ich würde mich freuen, lieber Helmut, wenn Dein Beitrag betroffene Patienten ermuntert, unter der erwähnten Adresse Informationen einzuholen.

*"Der Misstrauische lässt sich eher etwas verkaufen als etwas schenken"*
(Art van Rheyn)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Harald,

es ist richtig bei der Fülle von Informationen und  Vorträgen zu selektieren. "Überangebot." Mit einer der verantwortlichen  Verantalterinnen, sie war mir bei der "Findung" der jeweiligen  Örtlichkeiten behilflich (ein richtiges timing war angezeigt), hatte ich  mich kurz ausgetauscht gehabt. Auch sie war der Meinung, dass beide  Häuser anlässlich des jeweiligen Jubiläums ihre div. High Light`s  prässentieren wollten und es einfach zu viel sei. Normal ist, dass  beide Häuser unabhängig von einander, zu verschieden Zeiten einmal im  Jahr, für die Weltöffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen.

Ich habe  mir dann nur die relevanten Veranstaltungen heraus gepickt, welche für  das KISP-Forum, und für mich in eigener Sache, relevant sind, sprich  PCa.

Nochmal etwas zu dem Tumorboard, "dass Herzstück" des Hauses NCT,  wie es sich selbst definiert. Mein Besuch einer Liveveranstalltung,
"Wie eine  interdiziplinäre Tumorkonferenz im Sinne des NCT`s auszusehen hat."

Diese  kann mit Anwesentheit des jeweiligen Patienten geschehen, oder aber  auch in schrifftlicher Form nach Einreichung aller relevanter Befunde.
Sollten  zur Einschätzung weitere fehlen, müssten diese vom Patienten  nachgereicht werden, oder diese können auch im Hause NCT erfolgen.

Kurzum:

In  diesem Tumorboard sind sämtliche Vertreter der jeweiligen  Fachdisziplinen und Fakultäten anwesend. Diese setzen sich zusammen aus  einem Facharzt, in unserem Fall ein Urologe, ein Pathologe (vorhandene  Histo-Befunde werden speziel zu der Fragestellung nochmals hinterfragt),  mit Hinzuziehung relevanter molekularer Biomarker, die eine Aussage zu  der jeweiligen individuellen Tumorbiologe machen können. Sind keine  evaluiert, wie allzuoft, wird dies nachgeholt.
Auch zu ganz  spziellen Fragestellungen als Entscheidungshilfe wird, man höre und  staune, ein DNA-Zytometrie (Ploidebestimmung) zu Rate gezogen.
Ein aktuelles "großes-, und differenzialdiagnostisches Blutbild" wird zudem gefordert. Statistische Aussagen div. Monogramme sind obligat.

(Meine Rede immer, "ned nur Gleason gucke, gelle.)

Mit  dabei ist ein Onkologe, für uns ein Uroonkologe, ein Strahlentherapeut  (oftmals Prof. Dr. Dr. Jürgen Debus, Radioonkologie, sitzt im  NCT-Direktotrium), ein Spezialist von bildgebenden Verfahren, sollten  div. aktuelle diagnostische Bildgebungen als CD vorhanden sein, werden diese von ihm  nochmals befundet. Und wenn keine vorhanden sein sollten, nachträglich "Ab in die Röhre Kameraden."
Ein Psycho-Onkologe,- Onkologin kann bei Bedarf anwesend sein.

Hier werden Nägel mit Köpfe gemacht, und nicht wie allzuoft üblich in der urologischen Praxis,
"Dat habe mer schon 30 Jahre lang so gemacht, und de neumodische Kram brauche mer ned."

Dieses Gremium steht auch für Fragestellungen bei  bestehenden, laufenden, Therapien, zur Verfügung, im Kontext einer  Betrachtung von Primärtherapien, falls Salvage-, oder Second-Line Indikationen nicht fruchten  sollten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Helmut,

der mir am Tage und auch in der Nacht an der rechten Schulter anhängende Gilchristverband unterbricht immer wieder meine Versuche zum Einschlafen. Dein letzter Beitrag zum DKFZ und NTC bzw. deren letzte gemeinsame Großveranstaltung beschäftigt mich nachhaltig.




> Auch zu ganz spziellen Fragestellungen als Entscheidungshilfe wird, man höre und staune, ein DNA-Zytometrie (Ploidiebestimmung) zu Rate gezogen.


Diese Einlassung ruft Erinnerungen in mir wach. Vor einigen Jahren wurden im DKFZ anlässlich einer Veranstaltung Vorträge ausschließlich in englischer Sprache gehalten. Nach einem gelungenen Vortrag von Professor Böcking zur DNA-Zytometrie meldete sich danach ein bekannter Pathologe aus Mannheim mit seiner Antwort zu Wort und wetterte in seinem Vortrag gegen diese überflüssige Malignitätsbefundung und verteidigte vehement wegen bestehender Evidenz den GS als allein gültige Aussage. Am Ende seines Vortrages musste sich dieser Pathologe von Professor Duesberg, der als Chairman fungierte, die Frage gefallen lassen, ob man nicht besser die Reihenfolge umkehren sollte, also mit klaren Worten erst Ploidiebefundung und dann GS-Bestimmung. Professor Duesberg hatte die Lacher auf seiner Seite. Professor Böcking, der mich später noch mit seinem PKW an den Heidelberger Bahnhof fuhr, hat diese Einlage natürlich auch gut gefallen.

*Hier* - zum Nachlesen der berühmte Bericht von Professor Duesberg zum Chromosomenchaos. 

*"Alt ist ein Mann dann, wenn er an einer Frau vor allem ihre Tugend bewundert"*
(Sascha Guitry)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Helmut!

Vielen dank für deinen Beitrag zu dem Vortrag von Dr. Grüllich. Leider war aufgrund der Kürze der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit nur ein Galopp durch die Therapien des Nierenzell- und des Prostata-Karzinoms möglich. So wurden einzelne Studien nur angeschnitten. Fragen nach dem Referat waren leider auch nicht möglich, da die nächste Referentin schon am Pult stand. Wichtig wäre auch die Frage gewesen, wo denn die ehemals groß angekündigte Studie mit Ipilimumab verblieben ist. Er sprach zwar darüber im Zusammenhang mit dem schwarzen Hautkrebs, zeigte auch ein hoffnungsvolles Diagramm, aber dann kam nichts mehr. 

Ich war als Vorstand der SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V. anwesend. Wir werden Herrn Dr. Grüllich für das nächste Jahr zu einem Vortrag vor unserer Gruppe einladen. Da können wir dann näher auf unsere Belange und Fragen stellen eingehen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Günter,

mit Begeisterung habe ich eben noch einmal die verlinkte Festschrift zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum der nun von Dir geleiteten SHG gelesen. Vielen Dank auch für Deine Meinung zur diesjährigen gemeinsamen Veranstaltung von DKFZ und NTC.

*"Nicht jedem gelingt das Tanzen nach der Zukunftsmusik"*
(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ich war als Vorstand der SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V. anwesend. Wir werden Herrn Dr. Grüllich für das nächste Jahr zu einem Vortrag vor unserer Gruppe einladen. Da können wir dann näher auf unsere Belange und Fragen stellen eingehen.


Hallo Günther,

Ups, dann warst Du also jener welcher, der nach dem Vortrag die Fleyers eurer Selbsthilfe verteilt und aufmerksam gemacht hat. Ich wollte Dich eigentlich ansprechen, aber der gegebene Zeitdruck....

Gruss Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

 *Für mich noch ein wichtiger Nachtrag zum Tumorboard am NTC bzgl. der Malignitätsbefundung und der Pathogenese maligner Tumore.
*( Ist mir nach Harald`s letzten Beitrag eingefallen, # 7.)*
*Fogendes erfuhr ich nach der Liveveranstallung zum Tumorboard in einem pers. Gespräch des moderierenden Arztes.

  Er wies darauf hin, es ging speziell u. a. auch um das PCa, dass in einer histopathologischen Befundung des Gleason Score`s, in welcher routinemässig im Ranking quantitativ nur die Zwei häufigsten Entdifferenzierungsstufen angegeben werden es aber so ist, dass auch geringe Anteile von schlecht-differenzierten Läsionen vorkommen können. Diese müssten zusätzlich mit dem prozentualen Anteil angegeben sein. Danach ist eine Therapie auszurichten.
Eine Forderung, welche mittlerweile auch von Prof. H. Bonkhoff, Berlin, gefordert wird.

Was die DNA-Ploidebestimmung betrifft, erwähnte er sinngemäss, dass in dieser der tatsächliche Malignitätsstatus erfasst wird. Sämtliche Entdifferenzierungsstufen werden in Ihrer Gesamtheit ausgedrückt. Dazu gehören aber auch die molekularen Biomarker.
  Zum Monitoring von Therapien sind wiederholte bildgebende Verfahren unumgänglich. Therapiekontrollen nur auf der Grundlage von Tumormarker durchzuführen, hier PSA, ist obsolet.

Gruss Helmut.

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber sterblicher,

bei 30C versuche ich dir einmal zu antworten.

vielen dank für deinen beitrag zu dem vortrag von dr. grüllich.

lieben gruss
aus alacant
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass in einer histopathologischen Befundung des Gleason Score`s, in welcher routinemässig im Ranking quantitativ nur die Zwei häufigsten Entdifferenzierungsstufen angegeben werden, es aber so ist, dass auch geringe Anteile von schlecht-differenzierten Läsionen vorkommen können. Diese müssten zusätzlich mit dem prozentualen Anteil angegeben sein. Danach ist eine Therapie auszurichten.


Die Angabe der am meisten entdifferenzierten Anteile eines Biopsats ist 
ein Erfordernis, das ein etwas mit der Materie befasster Laie in wenigen 
Minuten erkennt:

Ein Krebs ist umso aggressiver, je schneller der wächst und in der Folge
zur Metastasierung neigt (Weswegen die PSA-Dynamik meist alleine reicht, 
um die Agressivität eines PCa zu bestimmen). Eine Biopsie ist eine Moment-
aufnahme eines dynamischen Prozesses.

Sind gut differenzierte Gleason-Grade 3 in der überwiegenden Mehrheit,
und es liegen mässig differenzierte GG4-Anteile vor und geringste Anteile
von GG5, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass aufgrund der unterschiedlichen
Wachstumsdynamik nach einiger Zeit die schneller wachsenden GG4-
Anteile die GG3-Zonen überwiegen, und auch, dass die GG5-Anteile mit
ihren typischerweise sehr kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten den Tumor
bald mal dominieren. Einen noch so geringen GG5 zu ignorieren, ist
nicht nur unwissend, sondern es zeugt auch von blatanter Dummheit.

Mal ein Beispiel:

Ein Tumor von 1,20 Gramm enthält:_______ Anteil nach hundert Monaten:
GG3 Anteil 90% bzw. _1.1gr mit  VZ 25 Mt. _____________________ 8 gr 
GG4 Anteil _9% bzw. _0.1gr mit VZ 10 Mt. ___________________ 100 gr
GG5 Anteil _1% bzw. 0.01gr mit VZ _1 Mt.  ___________________ 0.1 to

Der Anteil von GG3 ist also irrelevant, der GG4 hat durchaus Gefährdungs-
potential, während der zu Beginn minimale GG5-Anteil selbst einem Blauwal
gefährlich werden könnte. 
Beleg: Man schaue in [1] die sich rasch verkürzenden VZ, dargestellt durch 
die Steilheit der ansteigenden Kurven.

Wer's nicht glaubt, rechne nach!
Wie nett, dass selbst der Bonkhoff die Angabe des höchsten GG fordere.

Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Konrad,

ich habe die Aussagen neutral des moderierenden Arztes im Tumorboard wieder gegeben, mehr nicht. Alles andere dazu, wie von Dir dargestellt, ist mir bekannt.

Ich denke, dass dieser Arzt nicht unbegründet darauf hingewiesen hat. Anzunehmen ist, dass dieser Appell aus seinem klinischen Alltag, Praxis, am NCT resultierte.

Ansonsten empfehle ich, das Du Dich persönliche mit Deiner Kritik an ihn, an das NCT, wendest, Kontaktadr. liegt hier vor, oder aber an nächsten Veranstalltungen mit anwesend bist.
So bekommst Du dann die Gelegenheit Deinen Unmut an den richtigen Adressaten zu richten.

Alles was zu diesen Veranstaltungen von mir gepostet wurde, sind neutrale Wiedergaben der jeweiligen Referenten ohne Bewertungen von mir dazu.

Persönliches, wie Einstellungen und Sichtweisen sind nicht dabei, ausser ein paar süffisante Randbemerkungen meinerseits.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Allerliebster Helmut

Schön, dass Du das auch schon längst durchgedacht hattest.
Wie es scheint, ist das, stets deinem Text folgend, auch Kapazitäten
erst "mittlerweile" klar geworden. Und selten sieht man einen
solchen Hinweis in einem Biopsiebericht, zumindest nicht in 
denen, die uns hier immer wieder mal zur Kenntnis gebracht
werden. Das sind dann wohl die, die sich postoperativ als
GG5 bzw. GS9 erweisen. Oder man hatte, angesichts des
horrend raschen Wachstums von gewissen GG5 tatsächlich
danebengestochen, weil der Herd zu Zeit der Biopsie noch um
eine Grössenordnung kleiner war, als Monate später bei der OP?

Ich hab jetzt nicht in den Leitlinien nachgeschaut.
Steht da was drin von geringen aggressiven Anteilen?

Ich hab das ja so erleben müssen. Nur: Hätte ein Mikro-
Befund von GG5 an meiner Therapie was geändert?

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*DKFZ in Heidelberg sucht neuen Chef!
*



> Heidelberg-Neuenheim - Nach zehn Jahren kündigt Prof. Otmar Wiestler sein Abschied vom DKFZ an. Der 57-Jährige wird künftig Präsident der Helmholtz-Gesellschaft.


Bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen.

*"Die Tabuisierung von Antworten ist nicht so schlimm wie die Tabuisierung von Fragen"*
(Ludwig Marcuse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Helmut, als meist stiller Leser, habe ich die Zusammenfassung der Studien mit Interesse gelesen. Als sog. Hochrisikopat. mit biochemischen Rezidiv, Gleason 5+4=9, Z.n.Radikaler PK,Z.n.RT, 2,18 ng/ml, steigendem VZ, bin ich seit Beginn der Primärbehandlung völlig beschwerdefrei und stehe in einem ständigen Kontakt mit dem allen bekannten Magdeburger Uro-Prof der mit mir das auf der ASCO-Jahrestagung beschriebene Konzept empfiehlt,d.h. Beginn der Hormonbehandlungo.a. möglichst spät und erst dann, wenn in bildgebenden Verfahren,z.B. PSMA-PET-CT Anzeichen von Metastasen zu sehen sind oder Symptome auftreten. 
Von daher würden mich umfassendere Infos über die v.g. Studie, Ergebnisse der ASCO-Jahrestagung, der Vortrag von Grüllich (auch in englischer Sprache) interessieren. Sind die Vortragenden darauf eingegangen, welche Risikogruppen untersucht wurden etc.??
Grüsse aus Bonn
klaus42

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo klaus42,

Das Prozedere Deines "bekannten Magdeburger Uro-Prof. (M. Schostack) entspricht in etwa der Aussage von Dr. Grüllich vom NCT-Heidelberg.
Es gibt kein "Paper" dazu, wie Eingangs im Thread erwähnt. Die Rhein-Neckar-SHG, siehe in diesem Thread, Posting # 9 von "Günter55" dazu, hat für 2015 Dr. Grüllich zu einem Vortragsthemenabend dazu eingeladen. Bis dahin wird es auch "schriftliches" von Dr. Grüllich dazu geben, bis dato nichts.
Das einzige bis dato relevante ist die veröffentliche "cupSure-Studie" 2014, welche ich verlinkt habe, ebenfalls am Anfang dieses Threads.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## RolandHO

Lieber Konrad,

ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt von deinem gewaltigen Wissen
um unserer Krankheit und deinen ausführlichen, anschaulichen
Darstellungen. Daher hat mich auch dies wirklich beeindruckt und überzeugt:




> Ein Tumor von 1,20 Gramm enthält:_______ Anteil nach hundert Monaten:
> GG3 Anteil 90% bzw. _1.1gr mit  VZ 25 Mt. _____________________ 8 gr 
> GG4 Anteil _9% bzw. _0.1gr mit VZ 10 Mt. ___________________ 100 gr
> GG5 Anteil _1% bzw. 0.01gr mit VZ _1 Mt.  ___________________ 0.1 to





> Wer's nicht glaubt, rechne nach!


Die 0,1t also 100kg für GG5 kommen mir aber noch zu optimistisch vor.

Bei VZ=1 Monat haben wir nach 100 Monaten 100 Verdopplungszeiten, der
Faktor mit dem wir den Ausgangswert multiplizieren müssen ist also 2 hoch 100,
mein Taschenrechner hp48 antwortet mir dann mit der Zahl
1,267 mal 10 hoch 30, also rund gerechnet eine 1 mit 30 Nullen.

Beim Anfangswert 0,01gr ergibt sich dann nach 100 Monaten rund 12 mal 10 hoch 24 kg,
das schafft auch der Blauwal nicht mehr.

Auch beim GG3 finde ich bei VZ=25 Monate nach 100 Monaten 4 Verdopplungszyklen
also den Faktor 16 und somit rund 16gr am Ende der 100 Monate.

Aber auch diese anderen Ergebnisse (wennn diese Überlegungen denn überhaupt
zutreffend sind) schmälern nichts an deiner Argumentation, und bestätigt die
Gefährlichkeit des exponentiellen Wachstums bei kurzen Verdopplungszeiten.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Aber auch diese anderen Ergebnisse (wennn diese Überlegungen denn überhaupt zutreffend sind) schmälern nichts an deiner Argumentation, und bestätigt die Gefährlichkeit des exponentiellen Wachstums bei kurzen Verdopplungszeiten.


  @Roland:

Bei all diesen PSA-Hochrechnungen über 100 Monate und 100 VZ, schöne "Taschenrechnerspielerei" lässt sich nicht immer ein GG5 durch sein exponentieles Wachstumsverhalten vorhersagen, dieses mit Hilfe von PSA-Wiederholungsmessungen zu evaluieren, um aus den resultierenden VZ abzuleiten ab wann ein Therapiewechsel angezeigt ist. Eine Voraussetzung dafür ist nämlich, dass PSA-exprimierende Krebszellen vorhanden sind.

An dieser Stelle im folenden, passend dazu zur Erinnerung, ein Auszug aus der Korrespondenz zwischen Prof. H. Bonkhoff und Dr. med. Stephen Strum zum Krankheitsbild von Will de Jongh.

_Nahezu alle prostatischen Adenokarzinome zeigen eine NE-Differenzierung, die durch den meistens verwendeten endokrinen Marker Chromogranin A definiert ist. Mindestens 10 % aller bösartigen Tumore der Prostata zeigen bei immunohistochemischer Untersuchung ausgedehnte und multifokale NE Charakteristika.
NE-Tumorzellen entwickeln sich über einen Prozess der Zwischendifferenzierung aus exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen. Dieser Differenzierungsprozess wird vorzugsweise durch Androgenentzug induziert und kann durch Wiederzuführen von Androgenen umgekehrt werden.

__Wil de Jonghs Geschichte unterstreicht die Bedeutung von neuroendokrinen Serumsmarkern bei der Verlaufskontrolle von Prostatakrebspatienten, die sich unter Androgenentzug befinden. Das Verfolgen der Chr-A- und NSE-Spiegel im Serum könnte dazu beitragen, Frühstadien dieser möglicherweise aggressiven Erkrankung zu erkennen."
_
Das Originalpaper unter diesem Link.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...0Gutachten.pdf

Informativ und passend zu diesem Thema, d. h. zu Biomarker und überhaupt, gerade gepostet, folgender Link.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Arzneitherapie

Gruss Helmut (nein, nicht Prof. H. Bonkhoff, sondern Helmut.a.g., um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen.)

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,

durch den übereinstimmenden Vornamen wähnt man voreilig, Du wärest der Helmut vom Schriftverkehr um Will, aber -* hier* - ist der in Rede stehende Helmut.

*"Denken ist eine Anstrengung, Glauben ein Komfort"
*(Marcuse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> durch den übereinstimmenden Vornamen wähnt man voreilig, Du wärest der Helmut vom Schriftverkehr um Will, aber-


Sorry Harald,

stehe da jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Der Name, "Prof. H. Bonhoff " ist zuvor erwähnt zusammen mit Dr. med. S. Strum.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Sorry lieber Schlauchsteher,

das steht geschrieben:

*"Wil de Jonghs Geschichte unterstreicht die Bedeutung von neuroendokrinen Serumsmarkern

bei der Verlaufskontrolle von Prostatakrebspatienten, die sich unter

Androgenentzug befinden. Das Verfolgen der Chr-A- und NSE-Spiegel im Serum könnte

dazu beitragen, Frühstadien dieser möglicherweise aggressiven Erkrankung zu

erkennen.
*
*Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Helmut

---------------------------

Lieber Helmut,

ich bin Ihnen für Ihre nachstehende Nachricht wirklich dankbar. Werden Sie an

**Wils Tochter und an seinen Arzt, Dr. Keuning, sowie an Dr. Eichhorn einen

Bericht senden?"

*Nachträglich hattest Du ja auch Deinen Beitrag noch ergänzt! 

Alles klar nun, selbst wenn es von mir ein flapsiger Hinweis war?

*Dass einer anders handelt und wiederum anders schreibt, wird ohne Untersuchung verurteilt. Anstatt zu fragen: Ist es nicht ein Gewinn, daß er wenigstens anders schreibt?
*(Marcuse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933:

Alles klar Harald, du beziehst dies auf den Brief selbst, aus den Foren-Texten, welchen ich verlinkt habe, von Helmut (Prof. Bonkoff) an Dr. Strum.
Nunja, soweit müsste dem Lesenden eigentlich klar sein, dass dieser nicht von mir ist. Wahrscheinlich doch nicht.

Trotzdem merci...

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die 0,1t also 100kg für GG5 kommen mir aber noch zu optimistisch vor.
> 
> Bei VZ=1 Monat haben wir nach 100 Monaten 100 Verdopplungszeiten, der
> Beim Anfangswert 0,01gr ergibt sich dann nach 100 Monaten rund 12 mal 10 hoch 24 kg,
> das schafft auch der Blauwal nicht mehr.
> 
> ...bestätigt die Gefährlichkeit des exponentiellen Wachstums bei kurzen Verdopplungszeiten.


Danke Roland, für' nachrechnen.

Vier Verdoppelungen hätt ich ja noch hinkriegen müssen:

1 - 2 - 4 - 8 - 16

In der Praxis bewegen wir uns in etwa im Bereich von 20 Verdoppelungen,
nämlich in den Grössenordnungen von 0.01 bis 1000e ng/ml.
Der Anschaulichkeit halber stelle ich jeweils 10 Verdoppelungen als eine
Vertausendfachung dar, wohl wissend, dass es effektiv das 1024-fache sei.
Somit wären 20 Verdoppelungen von 0.1gr bereits besagte 100kg.
Diese Zahl hatte mich derart beeindruckd, dass ich in meiner Unkonzentriertheit
nich beachtete, dass damit von den 100 Monaten ja erst eine kurze Zeit
abgelaufen wären.

Wir würden also ohne Therapie von einem noch so geringen GG5-Anteil mit 
monatlicher VZ innert etwa einem Jahr weggeputzt, egal, wie sich
der Rest des Tumors entwickle.

Nun stellen sich dem exponentiellen Wachstum stets irgendwann Grenzen
entgegen. z.B. dass sich der Tumor nicht mehr ernähren kann, da er mit
der Blutgefässbildung in Verzug gerät, oder eben, dass der Gesamtorganismus
unter der Tumorlast zusammenbricht. Gerade letzteres wollen wir ja verhindern.
Somit wird klar, dass sich die Therapie immer am höchsten festgestellten GG
zu orientieren habe, und nicht zwingend am prozentual meistverbreiteten.
DAS wollte ich mit meinem missratenen Zahlenspiel rüberbringen, und das
wurde auch verstanden.

Danke für den dringend notwendigen Nachhilfeunterricht in Mathematik.

Morgen geh ich mit meinen GG5-Anteilen zum MRT.
Let the good times roll!

Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> ich habe die Aussagen neutral des moderierenden Arztes im Tumorboard wieder gegeben, mehr nicht. Alles andere dazu, wie von Dir dargestellt, ist mir bekannt. Ich denke, dass dieser Arzt nicht unbegründet darauf hingewiesen hat. Anzunehmen ist, dass dieser Appell aus seinem klinischen Alltag, Praxis, am NCT resultierte.


Im Folgenden ein Beispiel aus dem klinischen Alltag, im Kontext zu Konrads Posting # 13, "Kindergarten", und die Aussage des moderierenden NCT- Arztes nach dem Tuomorboard.

Zitat aus dem Angehörigenforum Thread: Wesensveränderung von Annlisa.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...sver%E4nderung

 


> Hormontherapie glaube ich deshalb, weil Prof. Bonkhoff, im Gegensatz zum 1. Biopsieergebnis in Starnberg, bei einer kleiner Stanzung von 0,3mm auf die 8 gekommen. Die anderen Proben lagen bei 6/7


Ein exemplarisches Beispiel dafür, wie wichtig Referenzgutachten vor einer Therapieentscheidung sind, und nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass der erst-zubefindende Pathologe sich an die geforderten Gütekriterien ( wie z. B. die Angabe über prozentuale Anteile sämtlicher entdifferenzierten Entitäten ) in seinem Befund auch hält, wie u. a. auch von Prof. H. Bonkhoff gefordert. (keine 0815-Gutachten)

  Gruss Helmut

----------


## Markus45

Das Heißt aber, wenn jemand (z. B. wie ich) einen GS 3+3 hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass keine GS4 oder gar GS5 Anteile vorhanden sind?
Oder sollte man dem Pathologen auch nicht unbedingt trauen?

Es kann ja nicht jeder immer alles Prof Bonkhoff schicken...

Grüße Markus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Das Heißt aber, wenn jemand (z. B. wie ich) einen GS 3+3 hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass keine GS4 oder gar GS5 Anteile vorhanden sind? Oder sollte man dem Pathologen auch nicht unbedingt trauen? Es kann ja nicht jeder immer alles Prof Bonkhoff schicken...


Genau das kannst Du eben nicht Markus. Es sei denn, ein versierter und verantwortungsbewusster Uropatholge hat die Biopsate nach den gültigen Verfahrensregeln befundet. Ein Prof. H. Bonkhoff muss es nicht sein. Prof. Helppap; Singen, oder Pathologen universitärer Einrichtungen können es ebenso sein. Wichtig dabei ist, dass es ein erfahrener Uropathologe ist. Die Gleason Bestimmung ist schlecht reproduzierbar. Gerade bei niedrig maligne, d.h. bei Low Risk Tumore (< = GS-6) ist eine Zweitbefundung anzuraten. Immerhin hängt davon die Therapieentscheidung ab, und erst recht dann,
wenn eine* "abwartende, kontrollierte Strategie" (AS) zur Diskussion steht.*
Andererseits kann ein Pathologe nur das befunden was er vorliegen hat. Biopsate aus 6 Stanzen sind weniger repräsentativ als von 12 Stanzen usw.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines "sampling error`s" (Zufallsfehler, "vorbei punktieren am Tumor") zu vermeiden erhöht sich mit der Anzahl der Stanzen.

Weiters dazu hat Konrad (Hvielemi) im folgenden im posting # 15 dargelegt.




> Wie es scheint, ist das, stets deinem Text  folgend, auch Kapazitäten erst "mittlerweile" klar geworden. Und selten  sieht man einen solchen Hinweis in einem Biopsiebericht, zumindest nicht  in denen, die uns hier immer wieder mal zur Kenntnis gebracht werden.  Das sind dann wohl die, die sich postoperativ als GG5 bzw. GS9 erweisen.  Oder man hatte, angesichts des horrend raschen Wachstums von gewissen  GG5 tatsächlich danebengestochen, weil der Herd zu Zeit der Biopsie noch  um eine Grössenordnung kleiner war, als Monate später bei der  OP?


Weiter posting # 13,

 


> Sind gut differenzierte Gleason-Grade 3 in der überwiegenden Mehrheit, und es liegen mässig differenzierte GG4-Anteile vor und geringste Anteile von GG5, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Wachstumsdynamik nach einiger Zeit die schneller wachsenden GG4-
> Anteile die GG3-Zonen überwiegen, und auch, dass die GG5-Anteile mit ihren typischerweise sehr kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten den Tumor
> bald mal dominieren. Einen noch so geringen GG5 zu ignorieren, ist nicht nur unwissend, sondern es zeugt auch von blatanter Dummheit.


Zur tatsächlichen Aggressivitätsbestimmung bei einem GS von 6, empfehle ich Dir zusätzlich eine DNA-Ploidebestimmung mittels ICM-Bildzytometrie.

Wie schon zuoft diskutiert hier im Forum, können in der Drüse mulifokale maligne Entitäten vorhanden sein. D.h. Markus, dass auch bei Dir die Wahrscheinlichkeit bestehen kann, dass nur die GS-6 Läsionen getroffen, die anderen aber verfehlt wurden.

Und "trauen" sollte man(n) beim PCa Niemanden, gleich nach dem Motto, "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser."

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

habe mir eben Dein Profil angeschaut. Mir ist rätselhaft, warum Du bei den PSA-Werten überhaupt aktiv geworden bist. Niemals hätte ich da einer Biopsie zugestimmt. Immerhin steht auch das: "Meine Entscheidung: geplante RPX in HH absagen!" in Deiner PKH. AS ist aktuell die zu empfehlende Vorgehensweise. Das meine zumindest ich als aktiver Forumsbenutzer und selbst betroffener PCa-Patient.

Alles Gute für Dich auf Deinem weiteren Lebensweg.

*"Man muss viel gelernt haben, um über das, was man nicht weiß, Fragen zu stellen"*
(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Hallo Markus, habe mir eben Dein Profil angeschaut. Mir ist rätselhaft, warum Du bei den PSA-Werten überhaupt aktiv geworden bist. Niemals hätte ich da einer Biopsie zugestimmt.


Mein posting zu Markus Aussage gab ich im Allgemeinen dazu ab. Jetzt, in dem Harald auf sein Profil hinwiess, habe auch ich es gelesen, und kann Haralds Aussage nur zustimmen, zumal sich nach Markus PSA-Dynamik auf keine aggressive Tumorgenese schliessen lässt.
AS und PSA-Kontrollen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Heißt aber, wenn jemand (z. B. wie ich) einen GS 3+3 hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass keine GS4 oder gar GS5 Anteile vorhanden sind?


Das, lieber Markus, weiss niemand.
Neben den zwölf Stanzen mit GS3+3 könnte ja noch was anderes
versteckt sein. Deshalb ist man ja von früher 6 auf 12 Stanzen
übergegangen, bei der immer noch nicht Alles erfassenden
"Sättigungsbiopsie" gar auf 24 Stanzen, aber man kann immer
noch an Entscheidendem vorbeistechen.

Wenn aber der Pathologe nach Schema-F die beiden meistvertretenen
GG zum GS addierte, und einen dritten GG, zumal einen höheren,
verschwiege, wäre das nicht nur blatante Dummheit, sondern würde
auch die Heilungschancen für den Patienten kompromittieren.

Ist aber in den 12 Stanzen nichts als ein klar dedinierter GG3 resp. GS3+3
 zu sehen, und der PSA progrediert mit langer Verdoppelungszeit, gibt es 
keinen Grund, anzunehmen, man müsse nun handeln, wie wenn 
ein höherer GG vorliege. Sicher ist man bei Stichproben nie,
weshalb bei _Active Surveillance_ ja nicht nur abgewartet wird, sondern
es wird eben aktiv überwacht, ob sich der Tumor nicht doch anders
verhalte, als aufgrund der Biopsie zu erwarten sei. Gegebenfalls
würde man entsprechend der neuen Erkenntnisse handeln.

Hinterher ist man immer klüger - hoffentlich doch.

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist aber in den 12 Stanzen nichts als ein klar *dedinierter* GG3 resp. GS3+3
>  zu sehen,...


"Dediniert"? - 'Entspiesen' etwa?
Nein, kein neues Fremdwort, sondern ein leider nicht mehr korrigierbarer Tippfehler.
Gemeind war: *definierter*

'tschuldigung
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> "Dediniert"? - 'Entspiesen' etwa?
>  Nein, kein neues Fremdwort, sondern ein leider nicht mehr korrigierbarer Tippfehler.
>  Gemeind war: *definierter*


Lieber Konrad,

Du unterschätzt die Forumsgemeinde, die sich mehrheitlich nicht aus tumben Mitlesern zusammensetzt. Mitdenken ist mehr als einmal angesagt, und auch Gemeind statt gemeint (Gemeint) ist bemerkt worden. 

Lass es ruhig langsamer angehen, alter oder besser junger Schneewanderer.

*"Heute ist die Utopie vom Vormittag die Wirklichkeit vom Nachmittag"*
(Truman Capote)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Dies* - hat Markus kaum beeindruckt, oder doch?

*"Deine Einstellung musst du ändern, nicht deinen Aufenthaltsort"*
(Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------

